# Meet Naomi My Blue Rat



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

We got in a blue rat a while ago at work. She was a sweetie from the get go so we put her in quarantine before we put her with the other rats. I immediately took a liking to her but didn't wanna get her since I was giving Lily a break after just birthing 11 babies. Now that she has had a chance to rest, I got her a furry buddy. Her name is Naomi


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

What a cutie! Glad Lily is going to have a friend


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm glad too. It's starting to get colder here and I don't want her to freeze her naked lil butt off. Now she's got a furry cuddle buddy. They have been spending their day grooming each other.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cute! I love nakies the most!!


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Quick question for you rat experts out there. Would Naomi be considered a Varieberk (Variegated Berkshire)? Based on the description in the colors and markings thread this one seems appropriate but I am just curious.


----------



## MystickWinds (Sep 15, 2011)

Naomi is beautiful! Love Lily! I had a hairless years ago. He was a joy to have! I still miss him.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments. Hairless are the best. They have such character and are just so adorable. I hate to admit it but Lily is my heart rat although I do love Naomi too


----------

